
Self-Driving Car Engineer Nanodegree - olivercameron
https://www.udacity.com/course/self-driving-car-engineer-nanodegree--nd013#
======
Tung_nguyen
I'm still not awaken now. Like a dream, now come true Thrun still is one of my
heroes

